# hatch chili



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

It's hatch chili season again, picked up about 10 pds from fresh market yesterday. Starting to roast the first bag now in the oven, was gonna do it on the grill but it started to rain. Most will get frozen after roasting, but making a hatch chili pork stew tonight so more pics to follow. Probably buy more later this week.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Love those hatch chiles.
http://cdn3.volusion.com/wqtfr.xvpkd/v/vspfiles/photos/HCDHW-2.jpg

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Note to self again, thourghly wash hands before using bathroom after deseeding and peeling 10 pds of chilies


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

I adore a good Pork Green Chile.

I'll bring my leftover Cabbage Rolls for some of your Pork Green Chile.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

halo1 said:


> Note to self again, thourghly wash hands before using bathroom after deseeding and peeling 10 pds of chilies


Damned good advice right there. :whistling:


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Or removing ones contact lens...so I hear


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Chili verde
3 pds boneless country style ribs cut into chunks
Lots and lots of garlic
1 onion diced
Lots of cumin
2 tbls oregano 
I can rotel
2 cans salsa verde( aka tomatillo salsa)
Couple dashes of Worcester sauce
1 cup fresh roasted hatch chilis diced 
2 taters diced
Cup of chicken stock 
1/4 cup cilantro at the end
4 tbls masa flour mixed with water to make a slurry.

Brown pork , then add onion and garlic, cook a few minutes on med low, add everything but taters, cook on low covered for a an hour, add taters, cook till pork is super tender and taters are done, stir in masa flour slurry and fresh cilantro. Then add fav toppings aka sour cream,cheese and cilantro


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

ChileRelleno said:


> Damned good advice right there. :whistling:


Tried to get the wife to help with the pain, but she lit out like a 3 legged cat that accidently walked into the back door of a China resteraunt when I yelled help! Haha guess I left that out of the marriage vows by accident bahaha


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

That Money Shot is a great pic, making me drool.
Fill mine to the top please & thank you.


----------



## Flounder Hounder (Nov 9, 2008)

Good looking bowl O' Green! Love some Hatch Chili's


----------



## J0nesitheSecond (Jun 27, 2016)

dang that looks good, ima have to try this.


----------

